# The Foragers Drop



## Yob

While Ive enjoyed the fun that's been had in Name the Bar.. it's time the now named Foragers Drop was up for review in the public domain..

From our soft launch on Friday where the local folk from here were plentiful and full of nods and smiles, some even converted on certain aesthetic values... a solid testing of the system was had, This part of the job was very reasonable and I was not displeased using the new infrastructure, the tap system was essentially flawless from the first pour. Much love to the guys that made this all happen in a 2 week window, absolutely stunning.

We chose to open soft and quiet to find out any weak spots for the venue or the system, quite a few were found for the venue and noted on the night. I assure you those will be promptly dealt with, to me it was the following.

Issues

1: Heating wasn't tested (therefore failed) and as a result it was a bit chill.. Fix easy Replacement
2: Only had 7 of 10 taps going.. Get more couplers (shakes fist)
3: Zone seating... **** the ******* functions it's going in.. (Obligated to run the prior bookings on the venue)
4: Wine Selection... In hand
5: No mulled wine... In Hand
6: Mead selection... In hand

The big, but aside, 8 is the rest of the build and the fit out, there is still so much vision to bring to the place, not the least of which is Dr Ricktor, word on the street is that he will tell Beer Fortune and potentially offer free pints, paddles, and the odd Stein.. as well as some probably craft offensive suggestions, who can tell with carny folk...







By August 5, rest assured that our official launch day will be`..





If it wasnt for home brew and you bunch of nutters, case swaps, collaboration days and many a late nights splitting vast amounts of noxious hops, drinking an ever expanding variety of styles and a deep desire for somewhere close to have the worlds best beers available.. well I wouldn't have had to type this and for that, fellow forum members, acquaintances, friends, family.. I thank you deeply.


----------



## Yob

I've been thinking about a loyalty / reward system for the bar, here's what we're gunna do.

We are going to make up 100 cards, numbered, AHB crew get first dibs, the 100 cards will have an eternal value of first pot for free or half priced Pint. Cards not used for 2 months will be scratched and Re issued to the next interested person.

For many of the AHB crew this means little, but I know quite a few that it will be of benefit. 

If you're keen to be issued one, start the list aka bulk buy style and I'll collate, print and laminate the cards and have them waiting for you before the august launch. 


Cheers


----------



## Camo6

1. Camo6


Count me in Jesse!


----------



## manticle

In this case, you need an apostrophe.
Forager's.

Congratulations - a fine effort and I hope to visit soon.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

manticle said:


> In this case, you need an apostrophe.
> Forager's.
> 
> Congratulations - a fine effort and I hope to visit soon.



No... and I have told him already, he needed a "z"

Foragerz


----------



## Stouter

GrumpyPaul said:


> No... and I have told him already, he needed a "z"
> 
> Foragerz


Is that as in the case of, one _forager's drop_, or a drunken rabble of _foragers drop._


----------



## technobabble66

Hey J-dawg,
Congrats on getting it up and (soft) running. Very sorry I couldn't make it for the practice run. 
Hopefully I can make it for the big opening, and/or some of the other nights. 
Would love to have a loyalty card, but in reality are unlikely to get down that way every couple of months, so I'm sure someone else will make better use of my card. 

(Are you still attending the Swap??)


----------



## Yob

technobabble66 said:


> Are you still attending the Swap??)



I still hope to get there Friday night after I shut shop, wont be staying long though and Saturday is a write off, Ive got a function to Run Saturday night sadly...


----------



## Zorco

Foragers drop: all of type 'forager' and their drop. E.g. It is a music band with wild and intense build ups landing huge jump-jump explosions on tha beat.

Forager's drop: possessive, the drop belongs to the forager. Music reference again but only to a single forager (mad DJ). Or, as appropriate for beer, the drop of beer belongs to the forager. The venue being where he can find it - the warm and welcome invitation to foragers of craft beer.

Foragers' drop. The drop belongs to that guy Mr. Foragers (like Mr. Peters). And he is a cool charming dude who enjoys running his bar and selling his beer (and other beers from other breweries)


----------



## Pnutapper

technobabble66 said:


> Hey J-dawg,
> Congrats on getting it up and (soft)



I see what you did there.


----------



## Mardoo

1. Camo6
2. Mardoo


Count me in too Jesse!


----------



## Donutski

Hi Yob, been away from the site a while, but just heard about your venture, Roger downstairs-APOD-mentioned to me too. Hope it goes well, I can probably afford beer, so will let others less fortunate and in need of encouragement take it up...! Maybe anyway. Just to be clear, soft openings to continue Friday afternoons from when to when? Thanks, Duncan


----------



## Midnight Brew

1. Camo6
2. Mardoo 
3. Midnight Brew


----------



## JB

1. Camo6
2. Mardoo
3. Midnight Brew
4. JB
5. Micbrew

Hell yes.


----------



## Yob

Donutski said:


> Hi Yob, been away from the site a while, but just heard about your venture, Roger downstairs-APOD-mentioned to me too. Hope it goes well, I can probably afford beer, so will let others less fortunate and in need of encouragement take it up...! Maybe anyway. Just to be clear, soft openings to continue Friday afternoons from when to when? Thanks, Duncan



Soft openings are to continue right through to the launch (August 5), we are adding things weekly and as such we want to test everything as it goes in, for example, the Hand Pump will have the line put through and made operational this week, the spirit dispensing "board" will be made this week.. at last one of them.. furniture and heating by next week etc etc..

I still have my GB Regular card (somewhere) which is honored at the cherry tree and and GB has been closed for years (under toohey's banner anyway).. It's a nice way of saying thank you and generate a community vibe which is definitely what Im going for 

Look forward to catching you there.

Cheers


----------



## Nullnvoid

1. Camo6
2. Mardoo
3. Midnight Brew
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. Nullnvoid

My goal is to get out more, and this seems like a good place to go too.

Bring on the 5th, I have a hot date with my neighbour. But hopefully will get down before then!


----------



## Grott

Nullnvoid said:


> But hopefully get down before then.



Is this with the neighbor?


----------



## Nullnvoid

Grott said:


> Is this with the neighbor?



Ok, maybe that was worded poorly


----------



## Donutski

Yob said:


> Soft openings are to continue right through to the launch (August 5), we are adding things weekly and as such we want to test everything as it goes in, for example, the Hand Pump will have the line put through and made operational this week, the spirit dispensing "board" will be made this week.. at last one of them.. furniture and heating by next week etc etc..
> 
> I still have my GB Regular card (somewhere) which is honored at the cherry tree and and GB has been closed for years (under toohey's banner anyway).. It's a nice way of saying thank you and generate a community vibe which is definitely what Im going for
> 
> Look forward to catching you there.
> 
> Cheers




Great to hear the local area ideas! The community vibe is already in existence at my daughters local school-in Mitcham..

I'm happy to be convinced, and thanks!

1. Camo6
2. Mardoo
3. Midnight Brew
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. Nullnvoid
7. Donutski


----------



## fdsaasdf

1. Camo6
2. Mardoo
3. Midnight Brew
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. Nullnvoid
7. Donutski
8. fdsaasdf

I am located interstate but will stop by on one (or more) of my upcoming visits to Melbourne. Great work and best of luck Yob!

Edited - buggy forum strikes again, y u no load all of the posts on a page??


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Cardholders should also get a badge to wear...."Im a dirty forager"

In fact, that suggest all manner of marketing.

Imagine the t-shirt range - insert the word "forage" in any well known advertising slogan and change thier logo slightly to avoid getting sued.







And...

Get rid of your Open/Closed sign and have one that says "Come in and Forage" on one side and "Sorry - gone foraging" on the other

And....

Did you know there is a comic book superhero call "Forager" - he could be you mascot


----------



## Yob

We have him in a picture frame on the back wall...


----------



## malt junkie

now I'm going to have to search for forager for the son! Unfortunately he's a little too young for beer drinking and bar hopping. If he hits the taps at home for Muppet juice, and gets the wrong tap, he hands it to me saying 'this ones yours dad' unfortunately usually in plastic! Definitely be dropping by before the grand opening.


----------



## Mardoo

Well, I was 'sposed to make it down to The Drop tonight, but the wife took ill, so it's Stone and MooBrew and Sierra Nevada and Dopethrone.


----------



## Yob

Almost all the taps will be rotated for the opening on the 5th, with possible tap rotations on the day as well, what does this mean for you? Well, every time we change a line there will be a couple of half price schooners or a Pint to be had. 

Some of the incoming brands are..

Sailors grave
Colonial
La Serene 
Yellingbo 
Modus Operandi 

#beernom


----------



## DU99

nice choice


----------



## mofox1

Yob said:


> Yellingbo


Just snuck that in and expected us not to notice, eh? 

Any hot tips from you or Brad on what we are going to see here?


----------



## Yob

mofox1 said:


> Just snuck that in and expected us not to notice, eh?
> 
> Any hot tips from you or Brad on what we are going to see here?



fresh AF (talking days out of the FV) something something... you'll have to turn up to find out the rest of the details really


----------



## Yob

and also...

https://nowtapped.com/theforagersdrop


----------



## BrutusB

1. Camo6
2. Mardoo
3. Midnight Brew
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. Nullnvoid
7. Donutski
8. fdsaasdf
9. BrutusB


----------



## Mardoo

mofox1 said:


> Any hot tips from you or Brad on what we are going to see here?


There will be hops in it. Saw a pic of a fermenter sample on Yellingbo's FB page. Practically luminescent!


----------



## mofox1

Mardoo said:


> There will be hops in it. Saw a pic of a fermenter sample on Yellingbo's FB page. Practically luminescent!


Aye. Saw that. [emoji16]


----------



## Nullnvoid

Mardoo said:


> There will be hops in it. Saw a pic of a fermenter sample on Yellingbo's FB page. Practically luminescent!



You would hope so! [emoji12]


----------



## Tony121

Disappointed I live in Sydney, may need to relocate with a line up like that


----------



## husky

Yob said:


> and also...
> 
> https://nowtapped.com/theforagersdrop



Really need to try get down there, lineup looks yummy!


----------



## BrockHops

**Need to hurry up and plan my next Melbourne trip**


----------



## malt junkie

And so the expedition begins!

Mum and son home..... check!
GPS set........... check!
Discretionary fund replenished..... check!
This could take a while, I'll be thirsty and prolly a little peckish by the time I get there!


----------



## Pnutapper

malt junkie said:


> And so the expedition begins!
> 
> Mum and son home..... check!
> GPS set........... check!
> Discretionary fund replenished..... check!
> This could take a while, I'll be thirsty and prolly a little peckish by the time I get there!




Make sure you comment favourably about the flash checker plate work in the Gent's room MJ. It is a work of art!


----------



## Stouter

This popped up on Foozebook as a suggested post for me. Not sure why as it's not exactly local to me. I was really surprised to see it and instantly recognised it after following things on here. 
Also noted was the 5 star reviews, hehe, anything less would be a kick in the guts.

Had a look through the pics, very nice set up. I like the plain welded unpolished finish of the copper pipe work which goes to the taps, takes me back to my plumbing days. Has an honest look it.
Can't imagine the amount of work gone into getting everything to this stage. Nice.


----------



## Camo6

Damn. Struggling to get there due to school pickups and even worse, the wifey booked us in for a weekend away next week (well, good from a fishing perspective). Keen to drag a few of the boys down there for a sesh, Jesse. What are your opening hours after the big opening?


----------



## Yob

Camo6 said:


> Damn. Struggling to get there due to school pickups and even worse, the wifey booked us in for a weekend away next week (well, good from a fishing perspective). Keen to drag a few of the boys down there for a sesh, Jesse. What are your opening hours after the big opening?



Will be Thursday Friday Saturday 12 till 1

Still working on who is covering shifts but we'll get there.

Shit of a weekend to go away, we're having tap rotations on the day, starting line-up will swap over at about 6pm and should have about 18 different beers going through... actual line-up I'm keeping somewhat quiet about till mid next week when I can lock it in but..

La Serene will be on in 2 forms,
Pirate life stout
Stone goto won't last the day rotating with pirate throwback.
Garage project Pernicious weed rotating with feral War Hog
Exit amber rotating with something
Bandicoot BIPA rotating with something
Liberty pilsner (Nom Nom) rotating with something..

Personally, I intend to down tools at the rotation and join the revellers on the other side of the bar.

Also.. For the closing, I may yet bring out a full vertical of Brewdog A, B, C, D, E, F and a bottle of old money... Possibly tipping off with Red velvet cupcake and abyss..

Sure, miss it mate, won't be Epic at all


----------



## abyss

What is abyss mate ?


----------



## Yob

abyss said:


> What is abyss mate ?



Deschutes abyss is one of the best Imperial stouts I've ever thrown in my face hole...


----------



## Camo6

You, sir, are the devil incarnate.


----------



## abyss

Yum I reckon I have a face hole to suit.


----------



## malt junkie

Where to begin?

Firstly big thanks to Yob and Mrs Yob for the use of the bungalow and the morning coffee (truely a life saver after 2am RIS).

The good

Starting from the Pils and working your way through the taps (right to left) is a wonderful journey, finishing with Bandicoote's Southern Courage, and by the time you get to that end, The bold depth and maltiness is a good palate cleaning change.
Food options are fantastic (though some weren't delivering to the bar just yet, Yob is chasing that down this week). I tried the Vietnamese and it was not only good value and filling but bloody yum!
The pale tap was down for the evening so samples *had* to be tasted to select a suitable replacement.

The bottle shop downstairs: awesome (wall of stout! Damn!) 

The Bad

Yob has plans for more taps!!(not too soon I hope) The human body only has one liver, so multiple visits maybe required to get through the ever changing tap list.
One should practice using chopsticks before trying to do so after 4 or 5 beers.
The Pale tap was down for the evening, and suitable (sublime really) Pale replacement was found on first tasting!

Those with little to no self control will need to avoid the bottle shop downstairs or face financial ruin.
I need to move house.
Yob still owes me a game of pool
Seriously; a great craft experience for both new and veteran craft drinker!
Will certainly be returning!

cheers 
Mike


----------



## madpierre06

Gives ferpectly valid reason alone to vist Melbourne.


----------



## Grott

For those interstate or can't attend, more photo's please.


----------



## bevan

malt junkie said:


> Where to begin?
> 
> Firstly big thanks to Yob and Mrs Yob for the use of the bungalow and the morning coffee (truely a life saver after 2am RIS).
> 
> The good
> 
> Starting from the Pils and working your way through the taps (right to left) is a wonderful journey, finishing with Bandicoote's Southern Courage, and by the time you get to that end, The bold depth and maltiness is a good palate cleaning change.
> Food options are fantastic (though some weren't delivering to the bar just yet, Yob is chasing that down this week). I tried the Vietnamese and it was not only good value and filling but bloody yum!
> The pale tap was down for the evening so samples *had* to be tasted to select a suitable replacement.
> 
> The bottle shop downstairs: awesome (wall of stout! Damn!)
> 
> The Bad
> 
> Yob has plans for more taps!!(not too soon I hope) The human body only has one liver, so multiple visits maybe required to get through the ever changing tap list.
> One should practice using chopsticks before trying to do so after 4 or 5 beers.
> The Pale tap was down for the evening, and suitable (sublime really) Pale replacement was found on first tasting!
> 
> Those with little to no self control will need to avoid the bottle shop downstairs or face financial ruin.
> I need to move house.
> Yob still owes me a game of pool
> Seriously; a great craft experience for both new and veteran craft drinker!
> Will certainly be returning!
> 
> cheers
> Mike



Nice write up malt junkie!


----------



## Yob

malt junkie said:


> Where to begin?
> 
> cheers
> Mike



Cheers for coming up mate, damn nice surprise.. 

Best of 3 next time


----------



## Yob

Grott said:


> For those interstate or can't attend, more photo's please.









Recent and Semi recent finishing touches


----------



## manticle

madpierre06 said:


> ...ferpectly...



Sounds like you already have


----------



## madpierre06

manticle said:


> Sounds like you already have



Zigackly!


----------



## Nullnvoid

Yob said:


> View attachment 107324
> 
> 
> Recent and Semi recent finishing touches



That window has come up fantastic!!


----------



## manticle

madpierre06 said:


> Zigackly!


----------



## Yob

Ok.. I figure you guys are the best to help out here cos youre all as fucked in the head as me..

One of the fetaure pieces in the bar is Dr Riktor (backdrop work pending)






He's a fortune teller and I want to put a beer spin on him, he spits out cards with 'x' on them.. in a deck of 52 there will be a Stein, Pintys pots and specialty 'win' cards but I also want some 'bad fortune' cards..

example, "I see Bulmers in your future"

Suggestions for cards appreciated


----------



## manticle

Offer people a free moondog, iron house or buckleys


----------



## Yob

Nullnvoid said:


> That window has come up fantastic!!



all except for the top right... I'm not quite a perfectionist but **** that shits me...


----------



## rude

Bad fortune would be a serious infection in you're brewery acetobacter


----------



## Yob

rude said:


> Bad fortune would be a serious infection in you're brewery acetobacter



infected brewery.. like it


----------



## Nullnvoid

Yob said:


> all except for the top right... I'm not quite a perfectionist but **** that shits me...



First thing I noticed and thought you wouldn't be happy. Still think a screw down from the top might bring it together?


----------



## Mardoo

Potential card: "We're out of beer. How about some Moscato?"


----------



## malt junkie

Card: " your next Stout will be sump oil"


----------



## mofox1

"Your missus is here. If you think you're pissed, just wait till you see her."


----------



## Grott

" you will empty your glass and purchase another one"
" you will buy snacks"
"You will not piss your pants, so go now"
" you will see a big moon, no sorry, you will be mooned"


----------



## MartinOC

Here's the BIG risk card for the punters:

"You just lucked-out - buy a round for everyone in the place"

OUCH!!!


----------



## Midnight Brew

"You've just won second prize in a beauty contest"


----------



## technobabble66

"You got a real pretty mouth"


----------



## Yob

Pukker up and get a Sour in ya
RIS for Life
Thats a Paddlin (Win Card)


----------



## Hoploader

Any idea how often trains run back into city on Saturday night? I'm actually down in Melbourne this weekend but to visit my elderly mum whose had a tough time this year but if I could get out there for a couple and back to Richmond at a respectable time would be awesome to come


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Roughly about every half hour at night I think. Much more frequent during the day.


----------



## Hoploader

Cheers mate


----------



## Pnutapper

Hoploader said:


> Any idea how often trains run back into city on Saturday night? I'm actually down in Melbourne this weekend but to visit my elderly mum whose had a tough time this year but if I could get out there for a couple and back to Richmond at a respectable time would be awesome to come


Trains go straight through Richmond as well. Lilydale or Belgrave lines. Yob's bar is so good they built a train station virtually straight outside the front door in Mitcham.


----------



## malt junkie

And the 901 bus route to and from the Airport, for those interstate craft nuts, actually flights from Sydney can be had pretty cheaply.
Start Advertising interstate perhaps??

ED: Actually thinking about it, if someone was to take off at Sydney going directly to the bar, at the same time I left home, the bastards would beat me there!


----------



## Hoploader

malt junkie said:


> And the 901 bus route to and from the Airport, for those interstate craft nuts, actually flights from Sydney can be had pretty cheaply.
> Start Advertising interstate perhaps??
> 
> ED: Actually thinking about it, if someone was to take off at Sydney going directly to the bar, at the same time I left home, the bastards would beat me there!



Well i did only pay $9 for flight from Sydney!

But at least you don't have to touch your toes while Serge and his fat fingers supposedly look for bombs [emoji32]


----------



## Mardoo

There's a card for the machine! "You get a free cavity search!"


----------



## Yob

Sooooo.. 

Grand opening this weekend, are we ready?

We have a near complete tap rotation planned. Breweries featured will include.

Epic
8wired
Liberty
Stone
Modus
Pirate life
La sirene 
Bandicoot
Exit

And more... Lots more 

See you nutters there


----------



## Grott

And don't forget the photos attendees


----------



## Yob

And also this..

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/leader/...k/news-story/2f4ad9d55fc475ebf48a19ef78f04b0c


----------



## Grott

Brilliant Yob.
You know, your nearly as handsome as me.


----------



## Mardoo

Oh now, that is the cutest photo of you I've ever seen


----------



## knot_gillty

You've got meads there eh? Might have to talk the missus into coming on a road trip to the city with me. She's a non drinker ergo she's my wheel bitch!!


----------



## MartinOC

**** me! The beard & beanie is enough to put anyone but the hard-core beer-nuts off.

If I didn't already know you, that smirk would yell "Trust me, I'm a Catholic Priest"

You're not a Catholic Priest, right??


----------



## Yob

No but I do take confessions my son


----------



## homebrewnewb

"wasteland of pokie venues"...
apply water to burn.
firm but fair though.


----------



## Jase

Congrats Yob. Good luck with your opening weekend mate.

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## MartinOC

Yob said:


> No but I do take confessions my son


Forgive me, Father, for I have sinned.

It's been 18 months since my last fermentation.


----------



## malt junkie

MartinOC said:


> Forgive me, Father, for I have sinned.
> 
> It's been 18 months since my last fermentation.


Eternal purgatory I say!


----------



## TSMill

They have gone and imposed an apostrophe on you.


----------



## manticle

Champion effort, J.


----------



## Hermies

I showed my work mates your photo Yob and asked if they would buy a beer from that likely lad . Answer yes .Well done .


----------



## razz

Yob said:


> And also this..
> 
> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/leader/...k/news-story/2f4ad9d55fc475ebf48a19ef78f04b0c



Is that your dress beanie for the grand opening Yob?


----------



## Yob

razz said:


> Is that your dress beanie for the grand opening Yob?


Na mate it to cover up a VERY bad hair day


----------



## Grott

So what do you do for a bad beard day??


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Yob said:


> Na mate it to cover up a VERY bad hair day


you have good hair days?


----------



## Yob

Grott said:


> So what do you do for a bad beard day??


There's no such thing as a bad beard day


----------



## Pnutapper




----------



## Pnutapper

Any chance this will make it into the tap rotation?

http://mentalfloss.com/article/52658/beer-was-brewed-using-yeast-grown-beard


----------



## BrockHops

Making me jealous all the way up in Mildura Yob!
Frantically thinking of a "reason" to come down south...
(Hmmmm, not worth coming to watch the Blues play, rebuilding etc...)
Maybe a specialist appointment with Dr Yob...


----------



## Grott

Pnutapper said:


> Any chance this will make it into the tap rotation?
> 
> http://mentalfloss.com/article/52658/beer-was-brewed-using-yeast-grown-beard


ha, 34 year old beard. I haven't shaved for 48 years so heaven knows what yeast/s I have in it. I know there is pizza and I found a sausage roll once?


----------



## doctr-dan

I recommend adding something from Ekim brewing to the tap list, no affiliation just a recommendation


----------



## Yob

this is the opening tap list. (+ other ranges in bottle)

Coldstream Aplle Cider 
Liberty Brewing Halo Pilsner - Garage Project Pils and Thrills 
Colonial Kolsch - Sailors Grave Kolsch
La Saine Urban Pale - Bandicoot Rusty Pale Ale
Exit Amber - Epic Chromium Amber (only released NZ on the First)
Caltoria Belgian Pale - La Sarine Citra Saison
Stone Go To IPA - Priate Life Throwback
Feral War Hog - Garage Project Prenicious Weed
Bandicoot BIPA (Rye) - Kaiju Cthulhu
Priate Life Stout - Modus Operandi Porter

Drops mike...


----------



## droid

Oh my gawd, what a list!

Sorry I won't be there for a little while, awesome job Jesse!


----------



## homebrewnewb

Yob said:


> this is the opening tap list. (+ other ranges in bottle)
> 
> Coldstream Aplle Cider
> Liberty Brewing Halo Pilsner - Garage Project Pils and Thrills
> Colonial Kolsch - Sailors Grave Kolsch
> La Saine Urban Pale - Bandicoot Rusty Pale Ale
> Exit Amber - Epic Chromium Amber (only released NZ on the First)
> Caltoria Belgian Pale - La Sarine Citra Saison
> Stone Go To IPA - Priate Life Throwback
> Feral War Hog - Garage Project Prenicious Weed
> Bandicoot BIPA (Rye) - Kaiju Cthulhu
> Priate Life Stout - Modus Operandi Porter
> 
> Drops mike...


What'd Mike do to you?

mmm nerd based Alphington Citra Saison...


----------



## husky

Any AHBers heading down for opening day today? I'm looking good for a leave pass later on this evening.


----------



## mofox1

Yoyo. I'm heading down now... Will be there until 8 or 9ish.


----------



## knot_gillty

I couldn't get down there. Hour and a bit drive for a few beers, missus wouldn't drive me down... bitch.


----------



## Mardoo

Be there by 8


----------



## Hermies

Been there awesome night great venue great company oh and yeah Caltoria Belgium Pale Ale nice Epic Chromium nice awesome choice of beers thanks J .


----------



## Nullnvoid

Just got home. Missed you Mardoo!

Was fantastic. So many good beers. Finished on the RIS! Sensational


----------



## Zorco

All the best to Yob and all patrons finding themselves at The Forager's Drop.


----------



## Mardoo

What about those of us trying to find the door 

Thanks Yob. Great place. Great night. To the other AHB'ers, get yourself down here. There is beer. And by "beer" I mean beer.


----------



## malt junkie

Once again unto the breach! Hell of a night way too many good beers, and a good crowd to be drinking with.



I think the bills were paid, but it's craft so not really about the money.
More about the money and the accompanying 7 previous RIS's(if you don't know, don't ask, if you do and haven't... you need to!)
Seriously lost for words, once in a life time evening.. beer nervarna!


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Popped in for a quick one (or two)....

As its been said already - very impressive beer list. Really enjoyed the La Sirene Citra Saison - would be very easy to drink a lot of that one.

Great to see a few AHBers down then there. But even more impressive was that the crowd was largely not just Yobs mates and forum members - a great sign to see a good local turn out.

Atmosphere was great - the place was pumping.

Well done Jesse - you must be stoked.


----------



## Hermies

Yeah I had a good night as well . What time did you turn Grumpy ?


----------



## Midnight Brew

Had a fantastic time last night. Great vibe and plenty of great beer. Brought five noncraft drinkers with me and they loved it. La Sirene Citra Saison was my favourite. Finished up on the Bandicoot RIS and honestly I have no memory after that one. That beer put the devil in me.


----------



## Grott

So far sounds like everyone had a great time and then went into a sombie state 
with the RIS. All good.


----------



## Yob

Astonishing night, thanks to all for out. 

A pretty big day and I'm pleased to say that Foragers held up well and we had no real issues... Well.. Except for some stupid idea about swapping 9 kegs over mid flight.
What an awesome thing to do but a logistical bloody nightmare. 

Huge props to folks for the support and love, wish I had more time to mingle but shit needed to get done.

Jesse


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Midnight Brew said:


> Had a fantastic time last night. Great vibe and plenty of great beer. Brought five noncraft drinkers with me and they loved it. La Sirene Citra Saison was my favourite. Finished up on the Bandicoot RIS and honestly I have no memory after that one. That beer put the devil in me.



The devil was well into you when you started that RIS.

After you passed us when you got it....I said to my son. " Yep, he's not far from getting messy"

Thanks for sharing the RIS on the way through by the way...deliciousness on a glass.

Gotta love home brewers by the way..who else passes their drink around for randoms to taste at a bar.


----------



## mmmyummybeer

Back home after a awesome weekend. 
Massive Congratulation and admiration to Jesse and Sandy on creating some such an awesome venue. The place is amazing. So good to catch up with the AHB crew again and definitely a great night by all. Sorry I didn't get too many pics. Did get one of the pool table though which was a lot of fun.


----------



## Yob

Has anyone seen Mike?


----------



## malt junkie

Yob said:


> Has anyone seen Mike?



Made it home early morning! couldn't sleep crashed hard last night!


mmmyummybeer said:


> View attachment 107486
> Back home after a awesome weekend.
> Massive Congratulation and admiration to Jesse and Sandy on creating some such an awesome venue. The place is amazing. So good to catch up with the AHB crew again and definitely a great night by all. Sorry I didn't get too many pics. Did get one of the pool table though which was a lot of fun.


Idzy and I won that game!


----------



## husky

Cracking good night!
Somewhere along the way I lost a half day, I recall getting through as many different IPA's as I could find then a RIS on pump then some food then lots of different RIS and then looked at the time and it was 3am!
The venue is awesome and good to see it filled with regular people enjoying great beer.
Will return.
If only there was a "B" the night would have been complete!


----------



## MartinOC

Max (my Bull Arab) disappeared. I found him on the couch the next day.

He assured me that he "only" had 5 pints of RIS before driving home (on a dog license).

Coffee required...


----------



## Grott

Max is telling a bit of "bull" - those eyes say he's had more than 5 pints.


----------



## Yob

first glance I thought those were some weird fucked up teeth.. 

From Foragers: 
Dust is starting to settle now and we are beginning to see the rhythm and we can start the fine tuning, Ive been stunned at the response from the local community, the need for this "here" comments Ive had already, the happy.. very happy.. looks on faces and the comments Ive been getting is honestly heart warming.

Im indeed a very proud father right now of a third baby


----------



## Brewman_

Yob, I am coming for a beer, it sounds fantastic.
Proud. You should be.


----------



## Mardoo

Let us know when you're coming. Sure there are a few of us down here who'd like to meet you.


----------



## Aarkhana

Great to see the venue is from AHB members!!! I'm heading there for the first time this afternoon. Can't wait...as hung over as I am. Nothing a RIS can't fix.


----------



## Grott

More photo's people, please.


----------



## Kingy

Wonder if the missus is up for a road trip. Get rid of the kids, throw the swag on, away we go.


----------



## Yob

Grott said:


> More photo's people, please.


I'll get some today mate.


----------



## DU99

congrats on the new addition ..we got another grandchild early saturday morning


----------



## Yob

A couple of shots, they arent as recent as they could be and I'll get an overall shot later this week.

Cheers


----------



## peteru

Curtains on the windows! The place is ready for topless staff. We've seen Yob in a sky diving suit, now prepare to be shocked. ;-)


----------



## Yob

peteru said:


> Curtains on the windows! The place is ready for topless staff. We've seen Yob in a sky diving suit, now prepare to be shocked. ;-)



Curtains are required for Lock ins 

Im spewing I didnt get a bucks when I was doing the functions of the former business.. I could have made that epic


----------



## homebrewnewb

peteru said:


> Curtains on the windows! The place is ready for topless staff. We've seen Yob in a sky diving suit, now prepare to be shocked. ;-)



you seen what an explicit entertainment vcglr license is worth, enjoy your door charge.


----------



## Yob

homebrewnewb said:


> you seen what an explicit entertainment vcglr license is worth, enjoy your door charge.



a paltry $37k... 

There were a few bucks nights run under the former business there.. I could be wrong but function venues are different than an open to public bar operation, im not considering it just saying it would have been fun to run a bucks night when we were closing the former business


----------



## Yob

lock in? 

First week of November.


----------



## Nullnvoid

I want to be locked in Foragers


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Reminds me of that Simpsons episode when Moe's caught fire and Moe said we will go out the back way, to which Barney replied, 'You mean there's a way out of here'


----------



## Yob

details to follow but I'd like to have a few drinks in the joint, will bust out some ripping shit as the doors close... Husky knows how we do it


----------



## husky

Yob said:


> details to follow but I'd like to have a few drinks in the joint, will bust out some ripping shit as the doors close... Husky knows how we do it



I can confirm I remember walking into Foragers a couple of weeks ago but not out! I do have photos of some tasty beers from the night as evidence though!
Definitely interested!


----------



## Yob

did you end up getting kebab?


husky said:


> I can confirm I remember walking into Foragers a couple of weeks ago but not out! I do have photos of some tasty beers from the night as evidence though!
> Definitely interested!


----------



## husky

No idea mate! I had been to 2 breweries until they closed before realising I knew where I could continue finding craft beer into the night! Needless to say I don't remember a whole lot after drinking some tasty bottles from behind the bar @ foragers.
It does make sense though that I wanted a kebab, it's a common request late in the night but I did not wake the next day smelling of garlic so I'm going to go with no, I didn't find one.


----------



## JB

Love how you work out wtf happened - or didn't happen - the night before


----------



## Midnight Brew

husky said:


> I can confirm I remember walking into Foragers a couple of weeks ago but not out! I do have photos of some tasty beers from the night as evidence though!
> Definitely interested!



Had a similar experience, ordered a RIS, spoke to Grumpy Paul and woke up the next day, in my bed, with an open jar of salsa and an empty packet of corn chips. 

No photos unfortunately.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Midnight Brew said:


> Had a similar experience, ordered a RIS, spoke to Grumpy Paul and woke up the next day, in my bed, with an open jar of salsa and an empty packet of corn chips.
> 
> No photos unfortunately.


 and shared that RIS with anyone that you passed.

"You gotta try thish RISh - Itsh of the hand pump....here have some of mine"


----------



## mofox1

Midnight Brew said:


> Had a similar experience, ordered a RIS, spoke to Grumpy Paul and woke up the next day, in my bed, with an open jar of salsa and an empty packet of corn chips.
> 
> No photos unfortunately.


Could have been worse... You could have woken up in sin, with a souvo wrapper still clenched between your traitorous fingers.

"NOOOOOOoooooooo!"


----------



## Mardoo

Or wearing only a souvo wrapper on the Rialto observation deck.


----------



## mofox1

Mardoo said:


> Or wearing only a souvo wrapper on the Rialto observation deck.


Next level shit, that.

Edit: At least in this case the meat is vegan friendly


----------



## Mardoo

LOL. Not far off. A mate of mine had a habit of waking up in assorted states of dress in odd places. Like, in ladies underwear in front of an ATM. Got woken up by the beeping of people taking out cash above him.

Anyway, back on topic. I need a trip to the Drop. My last two have been stymied.


----------



## malt junkie

Was there Saturday evening just gone, the ever changing Tap list was well on the hoppy side, didn't get through them all. No I can't name any of them it ended up being a long blurry night. The fridge range has been extended but you'd need a second or third visit to try them all. Jessie seems well at home behind the bar, talking beer all day.


----------



## Midnight Brew

mofox1 said:


> Could have been worse... You could have woken up in sin, with a souvo wrapper still clenched between your traitorous fingers.
> 
> "NOOOOOOoooooooo!"





Mardoo said:


> Or wearing only a souvo wrapper on the Rialto observation deck.



These are the things nightmares are made of.

No more hand pumped RISs for a long time.


----------



## Mardoo

Yeah, yeah, aren't you the Midnight Brew who wanted a few RIS cubes on the Collab Brew, and owns a hand pump?


----------



## Midnight Brew

Busted.

RIS + handpump = the devil inside.


----------



## Mardoo

The owner of Forager's Drop is the nicest devil I know.


----------



## Yob

It's been a while since I've had a chance to pop in here in any real terms, hopefully that can change over the next few weeks as I settle into a new groove.

The bar is popping along well, I've got 6 months off the 'day job' to focus more on the important job. 

Taps are spinning along well, check out the tap List on now tapped 

Check out what's Now Tapped at The Foragers Drop http://nowtapped.com/theforagersdrop

This Saturday night will see me there as a punter after 7 enjoying myself for the second time in 2 weeks, we are running an Oktoberfest on Saturday from 2 if anyone wants to poplin for a kransky and a stein 

I'll be putting on coconspirators matriarch neipa and other tasty brews from Thursday throughout the weekend. I ******* love rotating the taps, should even see RIS on the handpump again Saturday for shits and giggles. 

Swing by and say g'day after 7


----------



## Grott

From what I can gather those that consume the RIS don’t seem to remember anything the next day.


----------



## Grott

Having a look at that great tap list, perhaps I’m better off here in SA!


----------



## Yob

Grott said:


> Having a look at that great tap list, perhaps I’m better off here in SA!




Thats kinda last weeks taps and will suffer rotation this week for even greater things


----------



## husky

I hope there's as many tasty IPA's still on tap this Sat


----------



## Yob

husky said:


> I hope there's as many tasty IPA's still on tap this Sat



Seems likely


----------



## Curly79

Tap list looks so tasty! Do you think you can relocate the bar to Kinglake Yob? I can't wait to get down there for a sample but getting home is gunna be a real problem!


----------



## manticle

Kinglake? **** that. He's coming to Hobart.


----------



## husky

Tap list looks yummo, any other AHB'ers heading to Foragers tonight?


----------



## homebrewnewb

i just finished brewing you sick bastard... can i bum a ride? @husky


----------



## husky

homebrewnewb said:


> i just finished brewing you sick bastard... can i bum a ride? @husky



How far from Scoresby are you @homebrewnewb ?


----------



## homebrewnewb

Light years, have fun mate! Err in eltham ftr.


----------



## Camo6

Sorry Yob, was hoping to get there tonight but a 14.5hr shift has put me on my ass. I gotta stop working saturdays (but the double bubble is too hard for this money pig to resist). Happy Birthday mate.


----------



## clickeral

Popped in on Saturday for a look around, pretty nice setup had a paddling as I had to drive later so was sad to not try the whole board.

The friends I was with had a few however 

Dropped Yob a rye Ipa from my last batch so fingers crossed its to his liking.

Love the bar too bad its not closer


----------



## koshari

dropped into the FG today as i was passing through, thanks for the very pleasant experience which could have even been more pleasant if i wasn’t driving,


----------



## Snowdog

Found this place rather randomly one day around the end of lockdown #iforgot after furniture shopping down the street. Nice taplist ... need to get back over there for a beer again sometime.


----------



## GoodDuck

Yeah, It's a fantastic bar! My local. Always a great tap list (changing regularly). 20 Taps! nothing like it in Melbourne's East


----------

